# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Amazon MP3 Download Help! HELP!

## juroara

I bought some mp3 downloads on amazon and none of them work. I tried calling amazon already, but they're_ useless_ and couldn't give me any good answers. My problem is the music files remain as amz files. From what I understand, this amz file is meant to download the actual music file. But if I click on it, a get a pop up telling me windows has no idea what to do with this.

I've been told to open the amz file with the amazon mp3 downloader (duh). I would be opening them with the amazon mp3 downloader if the downloader actually worked on my computer but it doesnt. Actually, I don't know whether or not it works - because it DOES NOT INSTALL.

Instead, the amazon mp3 downloader file is on a continous loop. If I click on it it asks me to either open or save the file. If I select open, it asks me to open the same file I just opened. And that goes on forever, open file, open file, open file, open file, open file - nothing is installed. The same happens if I select save file. It just opens the file and the process repeats all over again!

I'm really annoyed. This has been going on for three weeks and still amazon won't help me! Can any of you tech savy people help me out so I can listen to my music?  :Sad:

----------


## Tyler

I've never dealt with Amazon period.
I torrent all of my music now. I used to use Frostwire, which is also free.

----------


## khh

If you install the amazon downloaded on another computer, you should be able to download the MP3 files and transfer them to your computer again.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

I am not that tech savvy but I think I have had a similar problem, but not with an AMZ file. What I had to do was to download VLC player and use that. It was a pain in the ass.

----------


## juroara

> If you install the amazon downloaded on another computer, you should be able to download the MP3 files and transfer them to your computer again.



I know, but I'd have to buy the MP3s all over again. The amz links don't stay open on your amazon account. It assumes the download worked. I have the amz links _only_ on _this_ computer. The mp3s are cheap though, it's just the principle.

----------


## juroara

> I am not that tech savvy but I think I have had a similar problem, but not with an AMZ file. What I had to do was to download VLC player and use that. It was a pain in the ass.




I gave it a try, but it still doesn't work. I think the problem is these amz files aren't just amz files, but links to the actual file  :Sad:  I think only the amazon downloader an activate it

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

I hate downloading things from sites like amazon. I have a new computer and when I got it it came with 50 free songs from emusic. I hated downloading the songs from emusic because first you have to download the music downloader and then the music downloads would keep getting interrupted so I had to keep trying and using up all the free downloads to just download a few songs. Not worth it! Then I had to cancel my stupid membership or else the free trial would expire and they would start charging me.

----------


## Replicon

> I know, but I'd have to buy the MP3s all over again. The amz links don't stay open on your amazon account. It assumes the download worked. I have the amz links _only_ on _this_ computer. The mp3s are cheap though, it's just the principle.



If you call amazon customer service, they can "increment" the download. Yes, you can only download once at a time, unless you call customer service. This silly work-around exists because it was required to do that to get a DRM-free mp3 store.

----------


## juroara

They've done that for me before when I bought an mp3 cd I couldn't download. They told me I could download each song from the cd individually. Problem is, the individual downloads don't work either because they are all amz files. Unless you meant something differently?

----------


## Replicon

I don't know about the amz files, I was just talking about the download itself, and that you don't need to re-buy everything just to be able to get them to your computer. I've never actually downloaded from the mp3 store myself, but I didn't think you'd need a "downloader" tool to get it.

----------


## njengee

:Sad: 



> I bought some mp3 downloads on amazon and none of them work. I tried calling amazon already, but they're_ useless_ and couldn't give me any good answers. My problem is the music files remain as amz files. From what I understand, this amz file is meant to download the actual music file. But if I click on it, a get a pop up telling me windows has no idea what to do with this.
> 
> I've been told to open the amz file with the amazon mp3 downloader (duh). I would be opening them with the amazon mp3 downloader if the downloader actually worked on my computer but it doesnt. Actually, I don't know whether or not it works - because it DOES NOT INSTALL.
> 
> Instead, the amazon mp3 downloader file is on a continous loop. If I click on it it asks me to either open or save the file. If I select open, it asks me to open the same file I just opened. And that goes on forever, open file, open file, open file, open file, open file - nothing is installed. The same happens if I select save file. It just opens the file and the process repeats all over again!
> 
> I'm really annoyed. This has been going on for three weeks and still amazon won't help me! Can any of you tech savy people help me out so I can listen to my music?

----------


## njengee

I have had a somewhat similar problem with the Amazon downloads. If you get a customer service person you need to ask for an mp3 technician(they are not open 24 hours). The service reps know nothng and will tell you they weren't trained for that. All these people are located in India, Phillipines or Washington State. A few of the technicians seem to understand the problem and have offered solutions....none of which have worked!!! They speak of the cookies that need to be cleaned from your browser. But... if you have installed the Amazon downloader and uninstalled it....it does leave a cookie that needs to be removed. I was told this was the problem. Cleaned up browser.....still doesn't work. My windows media player does not recognize amz file attachments and that is all I receive in downloads from them. And with all these solutions coming from the technicians, nothing has worked. I still receive amz files. No Regtool or any other program that claims to fix this unfortunate circumstance doesn't. So......I think the problem lies with Amazon with it's new format for song downloads. They definitely need to clean up their act!!

I do not have itunes. Can anyone suggest a site that has a an expansive library for downloading single songs?????

----------


## slash112

> I do not have itunes. Can anyone suggest a site that has a an expansive library for downloading single songs?????



_Get_ iTunes?
Unless, is there like, a particular reason you don't want to get iTunes?


Also, evidently you never joined for what this site's topic is.

You should have a look into lucid dreaming. Lucid dreaming is being aware you are dreaming, this gives you the ability to take control of the dream, as you are then conscious. This means you can do ANYTHING in the dream.
It is great fun, and you should give it a shot.
Just have a look at the Tutorials section. Start off with DILD. Then WILD.

----------


## ferdz30

Hi juroara, have you tried uninstalling the Amazon Mp3 downloader and then reinstalling it? What operating system are you using?

----------

